# What will make you give up prepping



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So I'm retired, and I am ok financially for the time being, but my health could 
be a whole lot better for my age. I doubt that I could bug out very far. I figure 
by the time I reach 70 (4 years to go) I doubt I'll be physically able to survive 
most SHTF events I foresee. Maybe I'll luck out and it will closer to 75 when I 
decide to hang up the preps. While I have a lot of training, and experience to 
share, I doubt I'll have anyone to help me when push comes to shove. I've 
decided how I want to disburse my supplies and equipment. Hopefully I can 
get a few dollars for what I don't keep (food). I'll probably have to sell the fire 
arms, depends on my extended family, won't give any to son. 

Anyone else given this thought? If so, what do you foresee.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I never figured I would live past 21 so everyday since has been a bonus. I will continue to collect the things I do until I can no longer use them or am not above ground. I suppose if I won the lottery I would stop acquiring things slowly and just move out far away from people and live out my days.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> I never figured I would live past 21 so everyday since has been a bonus.


Yep! I've been living on borrowed time since 1970 myself.
Like Para, I am 66 almost 67, but I'm still in good shape for the age. Maybe it's the country life, or doing physical labor at my work places for the last 52 years.
My weaponry is a sort of investment, to be sold as needed in the future. Hopefully one of the kids will express interest in some of the finer pieces, like my M1A.
But, other than that, putting back food, water, etc is just part of life in the hurricane zone.
Growing food, raising chickens, getting a deer every year, I think that will continue on.
Living where we do, we are not "bugging out" to anywhere. About the only exception would be a temp move for a couple days if a Cat 3 or bigger hurricane is coming straight at us. But only one hurricane in the last 100 years has had a direct hit here, so we should be OK. Tropical storms, or nearby hits we'll just roll with it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn you guys are old! I kid, I kid. Guess I'm not to the age of having to think about that yet. As for now I plan to prep as long as I'm alive. When my time comes if SHTF hasn't happened yet I'll just give most stuff to someone who can use it. Firearms stay in the family though.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have a big thrift sale when the time is right for you. Guns you could get down to a pistol and rifle. If no body in the family wants them donate them to the NRA in your will at the end. 

I can't see a day when I'll just quit. I plan on fighting to my last breath some way or the other. But as I age the thought has crossed my mind. Made it 11 years past my cut off age of 40. The last 5 haven't been friendly. Nervous about the next 10. Not so much about my personal decline but what the country will be like and if I even want to be around.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

we have to get thru the next 18 months to even have the slightest chance of living out our lives .... old Jimmy the Greek wouldn't be giving the best odds these days .....


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

The way I lived my first 30 years I am surprised to still be here, but now I figure to still be aggravating people til I am in my 80's (63 now). Only have to take one little pill a day for blood pressure and if I would lose 25 lbs or so I would not have to take that. All that being said my daughter has already laid claim to the safe and all of the firearms within, she is going to have to fight her mother over some of them. Not my problem. All other preps --well--I really don't know what to say, it's a lifestyle. I would hate to think about changing my ways at this late date. If lightning strikes tomorrow I guess my daughter could cut back on her preps a bunch.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If I had known that I would live this long, I would have taken better care of myself!
Will not stop prepping as long as possible.
If I die too soon, it will become my heirs stuff, what he does is up to him.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Para, the likes of you and the other old fart (RPD) are required in a bad situation.
Would I defend and do my best to provide for y'all's survival? Damned straight. Wisdom, counsel and guidance are needed for survival, too.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm still adjusting to the things I can't do that I used to be able to do. 

If I understand the OP, then the moment SHTF occurs then survival kicks in and prepping decreases.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't sell yourself short. A line from the movie Water World. Old guy says he knows stuff, Costner says, what kinda stuff, that's why he's still around.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Being hauled out of my bug in location to the Feemuh camp. That is if they haven't ventilated me.

2 rules - I'm not going out hungry and I'm not going out without a fight!

SDF


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I immediately thought that if I won the $300 million dollar powerball (which I don't play, but if I did) I would stop being prepared...then I realized that is not true, I would just be able to do all the things that I can't afford now and be a better prepared person.

But, If I did win, I damn sure would start pissing on a hell of a lot of people's desks, I assure you of that!:encouragement:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Live for the day I can say "Take this job and shove it"!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The only thing that will cause me to give up prepping is the grave.
I am in my mid 70's and still going strong.
Everything I have will go to my daughter who is right in there with me on it all.
I consider myself fortunate to be here, the military did not get me killed, neither did the three airplane crashes when in my thirties.
I saw the light so to speak first during the 65 Watts riots when I lived in Cali. 
Then the blizzard of 78 was the final straw, full speed ahead after that.
Never looked back, still bulid on what we have.
Mostly now, food and fuel supplies and operational spares of everything.
Procurement is now limited due to fact I am on SS.
My part time gunsmithing more than covers the cost of what I get.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes I give it a lot of thought. While I'm a little younger I have no kids. I have nephews and nieces, most good, a few not. But I have dwelled for some time now on how to distribute things to them or elsewhere. As to the other question I perceived from your title about when to stop. I answer it a little different because in many ways I don't see my self prepping much any more; I focus on developing sustainability without. My income is now 100% dependent on others. A few people to pay rent, some stocks to pay dividends, some retirement "pledges" to be met (that's 10 + years away and no assurance really). I want to know what happens if I have nothing but my hard assets (land, home, gardens, guns, water supply, etc). I have pledged the last 3-4 years to developing a lifestyle that can go on without much if any money. Just in case it happens. It shouldn't - if it doesn't - I can shop for more guns, travel, and enjoy a few of the latest gadgets. If it does I want to know that I can manage as long as God gives me here.



paraquack said:


> So I'm retired, and I am ok financially for the time being, but my health could
> be a whole lot better for my age. I doubt that I could bug out very far. I figure
> by the time I reach 70 (4 years to go) I doubt I'll be physically able to survive
> most SHTF events I foresee. Maybe I'll luck out and it will closer to 75 when I
> ...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I plan on living (not just surviving) through the next two total collapses. By then I will be able to teach American history from a first person point of view. It will be a fun class!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am 53

I have kids 
26 (US Marines - "The Family Business") 
24 (Manager at a business)
22 (Going to school to get her Masters in Education)
6
4
2

I will be old when the youngest get out of high school....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Listen guys - SHTF is going to happen in Sept (the 14th to be exact prior to sundown) so do not start selling your stuff yet

Above said semi-tongue in cheek


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'll quit when it hits the fan. And I think it's coming sooner than any of us would like.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not a quitter. I will stop preparing for tomorrow when I run out of tomorrows and not before.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Paraquack, you get yourself over to our place when SHTF. Bring your ham radio and preps. We could use your technical expertise, McGuiver ability to understand and fix electronic stuff, reloading, and medical skill.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm quitting when I win the powerball in an hour. I'll send you all a postcard afterwards.
You can't ever stop prepping. You always have to be ready for tomorrow. So when there is no tomorrow. Creepy huh?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I will stop being prepared when I am dead and not one second sooner. I have been teaching my nephews things like gardening and canning so when I can't do it they can do it for me.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

An addendum to my previous post.

Today is here, yesterday is gone forever and tomorrow never comes. (someone's quote, not mine)

I am and will be prepping for tomorrow.
There was a Reader's Digest book about 60 years ago titled "Tomorrow" that I read in Jr. High School.
Was about the twin cities of Minneapolis/ St. Paul and a nuclear strike on them, the target was the bridge linking them.
A story of preparedness, one city was the other not.
Never forgot that books story.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If the time ever comes when I feel that those I prep for are lost causes and not worth my consideration I'll quit prepping. I don't prep for myself so much as I prep for those I love.

I'm young enough and in good enough shape that I can realistically expect another 25-35 years but I really don't want to hurt another human or eat well while those around me starve but I will fight with all I've got to protect those I consider family.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm 41, 'bout to turn 42. I'm in better than average health but I've got some old orthapedic sports injuries that are catching up with me. Arthritis in the hands (shooting hand), and three knee injuries (each with surgery) are going to limit my ability to be a protector and provider at some point. As long as the tribe is willing to keep me as a wise elder who contributes with his mind, I'm happy to help out, but I'm also pretty sure that I'll eventually be used for people to hide behind when they return fire.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Can't quit.... 

And I'm only a puppy to you old dogs... 

But if "forced" to quit due to legislation/law of the land..... Trust me I will find a way to still be prepared


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

wow... I have never thought of quitting being prepared. I'm not really sure how to answer this question. I am prepping all the time, even in my sleep (form of training). but I know one day I will have to stop prepping, That's when I am dead. But for now I prepp every day, either it be collecting and stashing something, training or exploring places I can go as a BOL. I am always thinking about the "what if's" I remember when I was in the 2nd grade when I started building weapons. I started making slingshots, using bicycle parts and turning them into some sort of an impact weapons. then as I got older I progressed to more effective weapons. prepping in the US is much different, firearms are legally available to civilians which made prepping easier.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will keep going till I run out of time. It's what I do. I am 55 and have no kids so when I pass, my stuff will go to who ever is left standing when I die. If no one is left standing....it won't matter to no one.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I plan on living (not just surviving) through the next two total collapses. By then I will be able to teach American history from a first person point of view. It will be a fun class!


"There I was ..."
Sailors and soldiers do that after their first deployment. LOL


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

paraquack said:


> So I'm retired, and I am ok financially for the time being, but my health could
> be a whole lot better for my age. I doubt that I could bug out very far. I figure
> by the time I reach 70 (4 years to go) I doubt I'll be physically able to survive
> most SHTF events I foresee. Maybe I'll luck out and it will closer to 75 when I
> ...


I will give up prepping when they pry my MRE from my cold, dead fingers! :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've quit prepping many times, then started back up. I'm in one of my manic stages right now, which is why you see me here. But I've never sold my firearms.


----------

